# Peacock stopped eating



## Kalcho86 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tank is 5 months old and one peacock has not eaten in a week. I just finished api general cute and gave the fish a epsom salt bath still he won't eat. I took all parameters and only the ph is high not sure if the medication affected it I haven't done my water change yet. I feed northfin cichlids formula they get Cichlids's salt only during water changes andtank stays 78 ishdegrees. Test and fish pic included thinking maybey fish is female idk. Tank is 36 gallon now front 7 peacocks all juvies. I have a 75 gallon downstairs for when they get bigger.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Wait to hear from someone more knowledgeable than me, but it does look like a female, but very young. No colors though females don't color all that much. It does not seem like she is holding. Just by looking I would not say she looks sick. Now let's hear from some experts to teach both of us.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Dooner said:


> but it does look like a female, but very young.


I'll give my two cents; the fish looks in very bad shape. Frayed fins, body possibly emaciated, big eyes. Unless the fish is really small = or < than 1.5" then I'd say she's been sick for some time to look this way. I would put her in a clean, well maintained hospital tank and see if she can bounce back. Don't medicate unless you know what she's sick with.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Did you try feeding some flakes? I recently had a few of my fish suddenly refusing to eat Northfin pellets

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalcho86 (Jan 27, 2020)

I currently have placed the fish in a breeding box inside the same tank so he or she doesn't get beat up if it's because of aggression and I will try feeding some different foods.


----------

